# Pit Build



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

I finished the pit for my pops a while back. 24" dia x 36" long straight direct heat pit. He didn't want a fire box. Now, on to my next one for the ranch. I have 30" diameter x 1/4" thick pipe. It's already cut into 26" and 36" lengths for an offset horizontal firebox smoker/grill. My main two questions are: how much offset for firebox on main chamber and what type/design of heat baffle to extend from fire box through main chamber to even out the heat across main chamber. I've seen many versions appearing to be offset anywhere from about 25%-50%. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep Feldon is the answer.^^^^^


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

DmaxRojo

I sent you a pm on your property you have for sale. I'm new to 2cool so it won't let post on that thread yet.


----------

